# Mike Phillips At WAXSTOCK 2016



## WHIZZER

It's ON! - Waxstock Detailing Class! - Show Car Detailing with Mike Phillips at Waxstock - Friday, July 22nd!

More info: http://tinyurl.com/zgstekw

Announcement: Waxstock VIP Special Guests for 2016 - Mike Phillips and Yancy Martinez

I'm excited to announce that Yancy and I are heading to Waxstock 2016! That's right! We're making the trip across the pond to visit all our detailing friends and peers in the U.K.!

For the last few years I've always wanted to attend Waxstock to check out the European detailing scene and it's exciting to announce that this year all the pieces fell into place to make our visit a reality.

I've been a member of DetailingWorld.co.uk since 2007 as a regular contributor to their detailing discussion forum and through their forum, the AutogeekOnline.net, Autopia.org and MeguiarsOnline.com forums plus Facebook I've made thousands of friends that I'll finally have a chance to meet and as we say in the forum world, a chance to put a face to an avatar!

Price: 100.00 GBP (about $150.00 in U.S. dollars)

Contact [email protected] to arrange payment

Note: This class is limited to the first 25 people to sign-up

Topics covered,

• Evaluating the customer - Just as important if not more important than evaluating the paint.

• Evaluating the paint.

• How to use and fill out a VIF Form - VIF = Vehicle Inspection Form.

• How to use the aggressive method to wash and prep a car for machine polishing.

• How to correctly tape-off a car for sanding and polishing.

• How to measure paint thickness using a Paint Thickness Gage or PTG.

• How to determine paint hardness and why this is important?

• Wet sanding by hand - Techniques for sanding by hand to remove orange peel and other surface imperfections.

• Wet sanding by machine - Techniques for sanding with a dual action polisher to refine hand sanding marks or instead of hand sanding.

• Rotary buffer techniques - How to use a rotary buffer to remove 100% of the sanding marks.

• Orbital Polisher techniques - How to use an orbital polisher to restore gloss and clarity for a perfect hologram-free finish.

• Machine waxing techniques - How to seal the paint by machine.

• Jeweling techniques - For those that love the rotary buffer, how to jewel the paint to perfection.

• Paint coatings - How to properly prep paint and apply paint coatings.

Plus I'll share a lifetime of tips and techniques that I normally only shares in my 3-day Competition Ready Detailing Classes at Autogeek in Stuart, Florida in the United States.

If you're in driving or flying distance of Bishop's Storford then clear your schedule and make plans to be at the first Mike Phillips Competition Ready Detailing Class sponsored by Autogeek and Waxstock.

Schedule

Tuesday, July 19th - Leave Palm Beach Airport for Charlotte Carolina and then to London.

Wednesday, July 20th - Arrive into the London Heathrow airport.

Thursday, Jul 21st - Head to Buff Monkey's Detail Shop to meet the crew at Buff Monkey and set-up for the detailing class.

Friday, July 22nd - Conduct a full-day detailing class at the Buff Monkey Garage.

Saturday, July 23rd - Capture video and do interviews with vendors and detailers during setup day for Waxstock.

Sunday, July 24th - Waxstock 2016! The fun starts at 9:30am and goes to 4:30pm. I'll have two 45 minute presentations on the main stage and book signings at the Motor Geek booth.

Monday, July 25th - Say goodbye to all our friends and make the journey back home to Autogeek's headquarters in Stuart, Florida.

More info: http://tinyurl.com/zgstekw

Questions? Shoot me an e-mail

[email protected]

See you at Waxstock!

Mike Phillips


----------



## Alex L

Why on earth did I move to the bottom of the Earth? :loll:


----------



## smw

Alex L said:


> Why on earth did I move to the bottom of the Earth? :loll:


Cos the top half is a bit ****e....


----------



## Berylburton

Alex L said:


> Why on earth did I move to the bottom of the Earth? :loll:


Because you like sunshine Aussie rules and poor cricketers?


----------



## chongo

smw said:


> Cos the top half is a bit ****e....


Now now you southern  we northern people built Great Britain into a leading country:thumb:
You southern fairy's just sit and eat cup cakes all day.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## muzzer

Whilst some of thesw replies are very amusing, lets keep this on topic please. This is a once in a lifetime opportunity to meet and be taught by Mike Phillips, lets not lose sight of that


----------



## chongo

Ok muzzer, looking forward to seeing him at WaxStock, and hopefully getting to speak to him.


----------



## Alex L

Berylburton said:


> Because you like sunshine Aussie rules and poor cricketers?


I said bottom of the world, not bottom of the toilet :rofl:


----------



## Kash-Jnr

So bloody far away


----------



## Paul.D

Kash fly down to Stanstead the meet is only 5 miles from the airport...... Go on you know you want to......


BTW just had my place confirmed ....... Wooooo hoooooo !!!!!!!


----------



## Paul.D

Anyone else signed up yet ?


----------



## Kimo

Nah

All his videos he's just trying to flog certain brands rather than actually show you valeting

Just like all the yank videos


----------



## Mike Phillips

Kimo said:


> Nah
> 
> All his videos he's just trying to flog certain brands rather than actually show you valeting
> 
> Just like all the yank videos


I put the focus on *technique* no matter what the product I'm showing. Then as long as "you" use high quality products then the techniques I show will get you the results you're looking for.

The thing about videos most people don't understand is there's the time to shoot the video and then the time to edit the video and we're not talking about camera phone videos we shoot everything using high definition cameras and then Yancy, the gentleman that's coming with me does the editing work. Time is money and any of the vendors at Autogeek can contract to have videos made for their product, but there's a cost. In the last year we've made videos for Dr. Color Chip and Mothers. In the past we've made videos for Meguiar's, Optimum, Flitz, FLEX and RUPES.

All my classes are both fun and educational.


----------



## Mike Phillips

****Subscribed****


----------



## scuba-phil

Is this 1-1 tuition or 1-25 ?


----------



## Mike Phillips

scuba-phil said:


> Is this 1-1 tuition or 1-25 ?


If it was 1 to 1 it would take 25 days.

:thumb:


----------



## scuba-phil

You listed as having spaces for 25 people so are you doing everyone at the same time?


----------



## banarno

I would love to find the time to sign up and meet you guys, you are a master at your craft and your work speaks for itself.

I have been around cars for over 25 years, but am still learning, and am sure theres much you guys could teach an old dog like me.

Don't mind guys like kimo, they think they know it all already, but I'm sure you worked that one out yourself.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Kimo said:


> Nah
> 
> All his videos he's just trying to flog certain brands rather than actually show you valeting
> 
> Just like all the yank videos


Seems somewhat disingenuous to be prejudging the guy.

Do you know him?


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Paul.D said:


> Kash fly down to Stanstead the meet is only 5 miles from the airport...... Go on you know you want to......
> 
> BTW just had my place confirmed ....... Wooooo hoooooo !!!!!!!


I'm really thinking of just going for it... arghhhh


----------



## Kimo

Andy from Sandy said:


> Seems somewhat disingenuous to be prejudging the guy.
> 
> Do you know him?


Have you ever watched the auto geek videos?

Take it not


----------



## Kimo

Mike Phillips said:


> I put the focus on *technique* no matter what the product I'm showing. Then as long as "you" use high quality products then the techniques I show will get you the results you're looking for.
> 
> The thing about videos most people don't understand is there's the time to shoot the video and then the time to edit the video and we're not talking about camera phone videos we shoot everything using high definition cameras and then Yancy, the gentleman that's coming with me does the editing work. Time is money and any of the vendors at Autogeek can contract to have videos made for their product, but there's a cost. In the last year we've made videos for Dr. Color Chip and Mothers. In the past we've made videos for Meguiar's, Optimum, Flitz, FLEX and RUPES.
> 
> All my classes are both fun and educational.


Appreciated but you must also see the point that when only advertising certain brands and constantly repeating the name it can turn people off viewing the video as they feel it's pushy rather than informative


----------



## muzzer

scuba-phil said:


> You listed as having spaces for 25 people so are you doing everyone at the same time?


It will be on a seminar style basis, where Mike shows people how he does things rather than specific training modules at a guess


----------



## J1ODY A

People, stop moaning... If you want to sign up then do so, if you don't then do not reply to the thread. People are grown up enough to do research & make their own decisions.

I personally would love to see Mike Brewer & Ed China at Waxstock as no one else would do.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk

J1ODY A said:


> People, stop moaning... If you want to sign up then do so, if you don't then do not reply to the thread. People are grown up enough to do research & make their own decisions.
> 
> I personally would love to see Mike Brewer & Ed China at Waxstock as no one else would do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Well said...internet warriors have to troll and as per usual its the regular suspects!

I applaud the fact that the WaxStock team are working hard every year to bring new things to the show...the fact that someone big in the detailing industry in the USA is taking time out of his busy schedule to come over is brilliant.

If you are not interested in this and have nothing positive to say 2 words for you *JOG ON!*


----------



## muzzer

Well this escalated quickly.

Whilst i can appreciate the comments regarding don't post on the thread, this is an open forum and people are entitled to their opinion whether you agree with it or not. 
However, i shall say this:

If i see people deliberately baiting others on this thread, i will be cleaning the thread up and be left in no doubt that i will be suggesting that people post elsewhere.


----------



## Kimo

nick_mcuk said:


> Well said...internet warriors have to troll and as per usual its the regular suspects!
> 
> I applaud the fact that the WaxStock team are working hard every year to bring new things to the show...the fact that someone big in the detailing industry in the USA is taking time out of his busy schedule to come over is brilliant.
> 
> If you are not interested in this and have nothing positive to say 2 words for you *JOG ON!*


How am I trolling?

Just saying that if it's a day of giving advice then great it'd be a nice day out but if it's just an advertising thing then I'd be a bit annoyed at paying £100


----------



## Paul.D

I was looking at the 3 day course which was running last time i was in the U.S I was so tempted with a 3 day course but couldnt leave the wife for 3 days on her own so decided against it.

I look at it if I learn 10 things while I am there for the day its worth the cash. I have only attended a 1 day meet up and learnt loads from fellow members, so to be learning from a guy who has been in the business years has to be worth £100. But bear in mind the 3 day course is £1000 or $1500 so £100 seems reasonable money.


----------



## Paul.D

Kash-Jnr said:


> I'm really thinking of just going for it... arghhhh


Do it !!!!......... you'll only regret it :thumb: :buffer::wall:


----------



## muzzer

Kimo said:


> How am I trolling?
> 
> Just saying that if it's a day of giving advice then great it'd be a nice day out but if it's just an advertising thing then I'd be a bit annoyed at paying £100


I'm not entirely sure the advertising thing is fair to be honest, if he uses a particular brand it may be because he believes it gives the best results for whatever he is doing at that particular time and by telling his viewers what he uses, he is suggesting that people use that particular product and they should be able to achieve the same results with practice.

That's how i see it anyway.


----------



## Mike Phillips

Kimo said:


> Just saying that if it's a day of giving advice then great it'd be a nice day out but if it's just an advertising thing then I'd be a bit annoyed at paying £100


I ask everyone that attends my classes to post their honest feedback to the AutogeekOnline.net discussion forum and I'm very happy to say that *no one* has ever come away from any of my classes feeling like it was a sales pitch and in fact *just the opposite*.

I focus on technique. As long as you're using GREAT products then you'll get great results and get them consistently when you use the correct techniques.

Here's one testimony from I taught 3 years ago. The testimony is from my friend Ken Davis. Maybe some of you know him as he's the guy behind

*The Detailer's Helper*

Note the portion I made the text *bold*



davisautodetail said:


> Mike is the real deal!
> 
> A genuine car-guy that cares about people and is ready to share his years of experience and passion for the art of detailing and paint correction.
> 
> The class was the best money I've spent in a long time. We not only learned a lot of paint correction techniques, but we were able to play with all of the different tools and machines.
> 
> Whether you're an experienced detailer, or a hobbyist wanting to learn some new skills, the class is well worth it. There's another one at the end of September, so sign up!
> 
> *One thing to mention, I was a little worried we'd be bombarded with "available at Autogeek" at every turn with the hard sell. *
> 
> *Neither Mike nor Nick did that, but were quick to answer product questions. *
> 
> I'm placing a big order (thanks in part to my $200 credit with the class), and glad to know what I need.
> 
> Thanks Mike and Nick!


He's not the only one to make comments like the above. I can share testimonies all day long, it's just a matter of copying and pasting what others have posted to a public forum.

Here's the write-up I did for the class he attended.

*Pictures: Detailing Boot Camp Class - May 4th & 5th, 2013*

Just to comment, Marco D'Inca and Andreas Valentini both Engineers for RUPES also attended this class. Andreas is the son of Guido Valentini the owner and president of RUPES.

Here's Mr. Valentini and me after I signed a copy of my how-to book for him, "The Complete Guide to a Show Car Shine" when I was at RUPES in Milan, Italy as the guest speaker for the *International Sales meeting*.










*VIP Guest Marco D'Inca from Rupes at Autogeek's Detailing Boot Camp Class*










*Marco demonstrating the RUPES BigFoot 21 on a 1987 Buick Grand National *


















*Andreas using the FLEX 3401 on a 1940 Chevy Sedan Streetrod*










Andreas and Marco by just one of the cool cars my class detailed at my classes at Autogeek in Stuart, Florida.










At my classes in the states I bring in the REAL DEAL. That is you get to train on true magazine quality streetrods as well as classics and muscle cars.

Here's the link to my last 3-day class where I have 13 cars, 10 of them cool cars and they all have one thing in common.... jacked-up paint. Then as we go through all the tools, each tools set gets two cars so EVERYONE gets TONS of hands-on training using all the tools.

*Pictures: May 2016 Competition Ready 3-Day Detailing Class with Mike Phillips*














































The above pictures are just 6 of the cars my last class LEARNED on.

I don't have the luxury of bringing cool cars from America to London for this class to train on, if I could I would.

I'm still going to teach a super class and everyone that attends is going to have a lot of fun and gain a lot of knowledge.



Kimo said:


> Just saying that if it's a day of giving advice then great it'd be a nice day out but if it's just an advertising thing then I'd be a bit annoyed at paying £100


I completely understand how some people can be doubtful about any class on any topic but I'm here to tell you I'm the real deal. I teach a hell of a great class and even guys that have been detailing cars all their lives not only learn something new but they have a lot of fun and make great new friends.

By my calendar, I'm 64 days away from boarding my plane for London!

I'm confident this class will fill up and to everyone attending I promise to make it the best detailing class you've ever been to. I'll be covering a LOT of tools including both FLEX and RUPES.

I'll also have copies of all my how-to books at Waxstock for sale and for signing.














































*p.s.*

For what it's worth... I'm also the only guy that fully documents all his classes with before, during and after shots of the cars used in the class in the forum world.


----------



## chewy_

Mike I'm hoping to attend your class on July 22nd. I have the Flex PE 14-2 150 rotary that you used in this video 



 and I'm looking to gain a few tips from you on how to use it.


----------



## chongo

Mike hope you like these photos of a GTO I look after.


----------



## Mike Phillips

chewy_ said:


> Mike I'm hoping to attend your class on July 22nd. I have the Flex PE 14-2 150 rotary that you used in this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm looking to gain a few tips from you on how to use it.


I'm writing a new article on jeweling today. I'll post it to my section here on DetailingWorld

*Ask Mike Phillips*

And I'll cover this in the class.

The PE14 is my favorite rotary buffer. Technically FLEX refers to it as a Rotary Polisher.

I own the #2 Production Polisher, give to me by Bob Eichelberg, the President of FLEX North America.

Here's a picture...










*The #00002 Production Unit*










The #1 production PE14 is in a glass case in my office above my collection of antique car waxes. You can see it behind Barry and me in this picture of Barry holding a very rare glass 1/2 gallon jug of "Meguiar's Machine Light Cleaner".










For what it's worth... I'm also the first guy to ever be allowed to take pictures inside the FLEX manufacturing plant. I shared it here on DW back in 2011

*Germany Flex Plant Tour Pictures*



















Here you can see the armature before and after it has been turned and trued-up to even tighter specifications...


----------



## Mike Phillips

chongo said:


> Mike hope you like these photos of a GTO I look after.


That's a beauty mate!

I'd like to get some "REAL" cars for my class. I don't have the connections in London and surrounding areas though.

Around here all I do is put the word out that I need a few cars and I get more cool cars offered than I can handle.

Anyone have any contacts?

The deal is, the owner lets us use their car for my class and they get their car detailed for free. It's a win/win deal for the owner and for my class.


----------



## chewy_

Love your work Mike. I'm booking my place at the weekend, I'm trying to persuade the missus to come along with me mate. Would I be able to get my photo taken with you?


----------



## chongo

Thanks Mike, am sure you will find someone who wants there car detailed for free.
Pitty it is to far for me and my friend to come down with a car for you, but I will put it to him, and see what he says.


----------



## Paul.D

Mike your welcome to use mine but the paint isnt that swirly.


----------



## muzzer

Paul.D said:


> Mike your welcome to use mine but the paint isnt that swirly.


Don't think that makes much difference, it's more that he wants something nice to use to teach people with.


----------



## Mike Phillips

Paul.D said:


> Mike your welcome to use mine but the paint isnt that swirly.


That's a good sign!



muzzer said:


> Don't think that makes much difference, it's more that he wants something nice to use to teach people with.


Actually, if I could swing it I would have a completely swirled-out, jacked-up, hacked-up black car because black is the true test of not just your pads, products and tools but also your technique.

I'm going to contact my friend Mike Gelter. He buys and sells streetrods all over the world. I see if he has anyone in this area with something "cool" that also needs some love.


----------



## Mike Phillips

***Update***

Working on the cars for this class.


----------



## Alpha Charlie

Mike Phillips said:


> That's a beauty mate!
> 
> I'd like to get some "REAL" cars for my class. I don't have the connections in London and surrounding areas though.
> 
> Around here all I do is put the word out that I need a few cars and I get more cool cars offered than I can handle.
> 
> Anyone have any contacts?
> 
> The deal is, the owner lets us use their car for my class and they get their car detailed for free. It's a win/win deal for the owner and for my class.


Would a never detailed 2006 Passat be of use? I'm booked on the course, and I am on this course to learn what I'm doing, rather than sit on this forum and think to myself "I really should get round to sorting my car"


----------



## Mike Phillips

Alpha Charlie said:


> Would a never detailed 2006 Passat be of use?


I need 6 cars for this class,

*2 cars for the DAS-6 Class session*

*2 cars for the FLEX 3401 Class session*

*2 cars for the RUPES BigFoot Class session*​
Aki at Buff Monkey Garage says he'll have some cars we can use for the class so what I normally do is go through all the cars available, that would be the cars Aki has on hand and all the cars driven to the class by the students and pick the best of the worst cars.

A good training car is black or dark in color with lots of defects.

A good training car is large so there's plenty of real-estate for everyone to get hands-on training and hands-on time.

Yancy and I leave next Tuesday for London and we'll be visiting the Buff Monkey Garage on Thursday to check out the shop and set-up for the class.

I'll be sending out an e-mail today that is similar to the e-mail I send out for my classes here in the U.S.

So watch your in-box for my e-mail and then in you have any questions please reply to the e-mail.



I'm booked on the course, and I am on this course to learn what I'm doing, rather than sit on this forum and think to myself "I really should get round to sorting my car"

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mike Phillips

***Update***

Happy to announce the first Competition Ready Roadshow Class at Waxstock is SOLD OUT!










Thank you to pj and Dom at Waxstock for all his hard work behind the scenes and their support.

Thank you to Aki Asemi and his team at Buff Monkey Garage for their support and the use of their shop for this landmark event.

Thank you to Ron Lin at MotorGeek for his support and all the support from MotorGeek.

Thank you to Bob Eichelberg, Stuart Colclough and Flex for their support.

Thank you to Francesco Ginocchio and RUPES for their support.

Thank you to Dave Patterson at Lake Country for their support.

And a huge thank you to everyone that signed up for this class. I promise you it's going to be both educational and fun!


----------



## Mike Phillips

*Competition Ready Roadshow Detailing Class in London! - Products, Pads & Tools for the class!*

We limited this class to 24 people and here's some and the class filled up incredibly fast!

pj at Waxstock is accepting STANDBY reservations in case anyone cancels so if you really wanted to attend this first ever Competition Ready Roadshow Detailing Class then shoot him an e-mail ASAP!

*[email protected]*

A few weeks ago I packed up some products, pads and tools for this one day class and today I found out that everything has arrived into the U.K. safe and sound. Next the products will be delivered to pj at Waxstock and then taken to the Buff Monkey Garage when Yancy and I arrive and visit the Buff Monkey Garage the day before the class to set-up.

This is the first time for us teaching a class at Waxstock so this first time it's a full one day class. As such there's no way to go over ALL the products I showcase at our normal *3-day Competition Ready Detailing Class* here in the U.S. but if this first class goes great who knows what we'll do next year.

I took some pictures of the products, pads and tools we'll be using to share on the DodoJuice car detailing discussion forum and the AutogeekOnline.net car detailing discussion forum.

Thought I would share them here too... here's just a few and I'll add more tomorrow. For the portion of the class on exterior detailing we'll be using Wolfgang products!










*Wolfgang Perfekt Finish Paint Prep to prep the paint for the Wolfgang Uber Ceramic Paint Coating*










*Wolfgang Uber Compound to remove any and all paint defects*










*Wolfgang Finishing Glaze to perfect the paint before chemically stripping...*










*And Wolfgang Uber Ceramic Paint Coating to seal the paint and create that glassy look everyone loves...*

*







*

*So these are the products in this first set of pictures of the products my class will be using on Friday, July 22nd!*


----------



## Mike Phillips

*As promised.... more tools, pads and products for the London Roadshow Class!*

*I shipped over an Autogeek one quart Foam Gun for the class session on car washing to prep cars for machine polishing*










*Here's another box that was shipped over.... what's in the box?*










*Wheel Woolies Black Boar's Hair Brushes and Microfiber Chenille Wash Mitts!*










*Also sent are some products from Nanoskin including,*

Nanoskin Autoscrub Wash Mitts and Nanoskin Autoscrub Towels - For mechanically decontaminating paint during the washing step to save time when prepping a car for machine polishing.

I also sent some Nanoskin Autoscrub Pads to show how to mechanically decontaminate paint by machine!










_This class is going to be a blast!_

And like all my classes, his class is going to be full bore HANDS-ON!

There won't be any sitting around in chairs listening to someone drone on and on about car detailing - nope... those attending will be working!


----------



## Mike Phillips

MORE PICTURES!

I teach both hand sanding and machine sanding techniques in my classes.

This is a Griot's Garage 3" Mini Polisher and I show guys how to turn this mini polisher into a *precision 3" machine sander*!










*I sent over Mirka Abralon Sanding Discs and 3M Trizact Sanding Discs!*


----------



## Mike Phillips

More cool tools!



















Oh yeah!!!!


----------



## Mike Phillips

3M Trizact #3000 and #5000 finishing discs for machine sanding!

After you finish out with #5000 Trizact you can remove the sanding marks without even trying... even a first time can do it!


----------



## Mike Phillips

HighLine Meter II & PosiTest DFT

Now this will be educational - measuring paint thickness with two different Paint Thickness Gauges!


----------



## Mike Phillips

Wool pads for the FLEX PE14 Rotary Polisher

Every detailer needs to know how to correctly use a wool pad on a rotary buffer for those times when you need to cut fast or remove 100% of your sanding marks - especially around edges and raised body lines and in convex and concave curves!

Lake Country 7.5" Electrified Wool Polishing pad



















*Electrified?*

The word electrified means Lake Country has taken the extra step to electrify the wool which removes the natural sharp barbs found in wool creating a pad that cuts fast but finishes with less scouring of the paint. This is a real benefit when buffing thin, scratch-sensitive clearcoat finishes.


----------



## Mike Phillips

How to jewel paint with only a rotary polisher

For the class session on jeweling I shipped over the best jeweling pads on the market, which are the Lake Country 6.5" Gold Hybrid Jeweling Pads!

Lake Country 6.5" Gold Hybrid Jeweling Pads



















*We'll be using these on the FLEX PE14 Rotary Polishers provided to us by FLEX!*


----------



## Mike Phillips

Top quality microfiber towels and microfiber gloves!

We're so thankful to Aki and the guys at the Buff Monkey Garage for allowing us to use their shop. It would be too much to ask them to supply all the microfiber towels needed for a class so I've shipped over both Microfiber Towels and Microfiber Gloves!




























_*I love the glove!*_


----------



## Mike Phillips

RUPES Car Detailing Class

*RUPES has generously offered to provide,*

2 Mark II BigFoot 15 orbital polishers
2 Mark II BigFoot 21 orbital polishers
1 Nano iBrid Kit










I sent over

12 of the RUPES Blue Coarse Foam Cutting Pads
12 of the RUPES White Foam Finishing Pads
RUPES Zephir Gloss Coarse Gel Compound
RUPES Diamond Ultra Fine Gel Polish










Motorgeek will have copies of my RUPES how-to book for sale and I'll be in the booth signing copies.










_*Thank you RUPES!*_


----------



## supraGZaerotop

Awesome, looking forward to meeting you mike, my name is ryan from south wales, will you also be selling any of them woolpads at the show?


----------



## Mike Phillips

_But that's not all folks...._

pj and Dom from Dodo Juice and Waxstock have generously provided *TWELVE Dodo Juice DAS-6 Dual Action Polishers* for this class!










_*Now we're ready to shake the terra firma!

*_

Thank you pj and Dom!


----------



## Mike Phillips

supraGZaerotop said:


> Awesome, looking forward to meeting you mike, my name is ryan from south wales, will you also be selling any of them woolpads at the show?


Looking forward to meeting you in person Ryan...

As for the pads? I'm not sure if MotorGeek carries these if so they can supply you with them. If not then maybe they'll carry them in the future I can probably spare one after class.

These pads are tough and work great anytime you need to do some major correction work and don't want to bust out the rotary buffer....













































































































Before




























After


----------



## supraGZaerotop

Mike Phillips said:


> Looking forward to meeting you in person Ryan...
> 
> As for the pads? I'm not sure if MotorGeek carries these if so they can supply you with them. If not then maybe they'll carry them in the future I can probably spare one after class.
> 
> These pads are tough and work great anytime you need to do some major correction work and don't want to bust out the rotary buffer....


thanks Mike, those pads do look very good quality, excellent work , see you there, ryan south wales


----------



## Simz

Wow just wow, how did i not get on this Doh!!! Good luck everyone have a great day and see you all on Sunday


----------



## chongo

Look forward to meeting you Mike. Chongo.


----------



## Mike Phillips

supraGZaerotop said:


> thanks Mike, those pads do look very good quality, excellent work , see you there, ryan south wales


Looking forward to it!



Simz said:


> Wow just wow, how did i not get on this Doh!!!
> 
> Good luck everyone have a great day and see you all on Sunday


If you want to attend this class next year I'd recommend setting aside both Friday and Saturday. Just a hunch...



chongo said:


> Look forward to meeting you Mike. Chongo.


Looking forward to meeting you Chongo!

:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Gutted i will miss this both this year and next due to holidays. Oh well, i am sure i can always look up your videos on youtube :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

It looks set to be a great training day, I only wish I could be there myself but my other Waxstock duties mean i cant afford the time away... 

I hope there will be lots of pictures shared here :buffer:

But I am looking forward to catching up and meeting you over the weekend Mike :thumb:

Cheers, 

John


----------



## Mike Phillips

muzzer said:


> Gutted i will miss this both this year and next due to holidays.
> 
> Oh well, i am sure i can always look up your videos on youtube :thumb:


Yancy is our "Creative Director" he's coming to take videos and pictures so I'm confident there will be a lot of content to share.



Johnnyopolis said:


> It looks set to be a great training day, I only wish I could be there myself but my other Waxstock duties mean i cant afford the time away...
> 
> I hope there will be lots of pictures shared here :buffer:
> 
> But I am looking forward to catching up and meeting you over the weekend Mike :thumb:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> John


Will definitely catch-up with you at Waxstock on Sunday.

:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips

***Update***

Some very cool news about the Competition Ready Roadshow Class in London! Will be posting as soon as I get a final confirmation.










:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips

Training Cars for the Competition Ready Detailing Roadshow Class in London for Waxstock!

*Yesterday I posted I had some breaking news!*










I didn't want to share the news until I have confirmation from about 7 other people involved with this class from London. *Good news!* I received confirmation and we are good to go!

Training Cars for the CR Detailing Roadshow Class in London for Waxstock!

My passion is and has always been to polish paint to perfection and teach others how to do the same. Along with this passion I like to work on COOL cars versus mundane daily drivers. Nothing wrong with daily drivers but you see them everywhere. Walking past a Ford Fusion or a Honda Accord in a parking lot doesn't make you turn your head to take a second look let alone veer out of your normal path to walk over and check it out.

Cool cars, or what I call Special Interest Vehicles, which can be anything that makes you take a second look are a lot more fun to work on and from my 20+ year history of teaching detailing classes, makes for a more fun experience for the students as well as makes for better eye candy in the pictures that get posted all over the forum world and Facebook world.

When teaching an offsite class I'm at the mercy of the location for a lot of thing including the shop, tools, products, etc. I also have a LOT less control over the training cars. After the Competition Ready Roadshow Detailing Class was confirmed for Waxstock I brainstormed how to come up with some cool cars like I use for all our classes in the states.

I instantly thought of my good friend and car guy, Mike Gelter. Mike buys and sells hotrods and sells them all over the world. Mike provides a lot of the cool cars we have here for our Competition Ready 3-Day Detailing Classes. I called Mike and asked him,

_Have you sold any streetrods or classics to anyone in London?_

Mike said,

_Yes. I sold a 1937 Ford Slantback Streetrod to a guy named Andy. _

Mike provided me with Andy's contact information and after a few e-mails back and forth not only did Andy trust me with his streetrod but he found me FIVE MORE COOL CARS for my class in London. I've never met any of the owners of these cars so I can't say enough how much I appreciate their trust in my name and the Autogeek name and we're not going to let anyone down.

This is the first of hopefully many more Competition Ready Roadshow Detailing Classes to come and hopefully they will follow the precedent we're setting with this class. I post this information to DetailingWorld.co.uk and also to The Juice Bar, which is the Dodo Juice car detailing forum as well as my Facebook pages.

So for all the guys that stepped up to the plate and signed-up for our one-day, hardcore hands-on detailing class.... here's the cars you'll be training on!

1937 Ford Slantback Streetrod










1977 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am










1949 Chevy Truck Streetrod










1957 Pontiac Custom










1986 Classic Ford Bronco










Chrysler 300c Custom










Competition Ready Detailing Classes

At all our classes I teach the art of polishing paint and the craft of detailing cars. Here's what I know...

*Most people want to learn how to polish paint*

And not just polish it but learn how to create a flawless show car finish. A few people want to learn how to clean carpets, seats, engine compartments etc. but after teaching classes on car detailing for over 20 years one thing I know for sure... most people want to learn *the art of polishing paint*.

For this class we have one day and 6 cars plus a class session on wet sanding by hand and by machine. That's a lot of material to cover in one day and that's why our classes here in the states are 3 days. But using teaching techniques I've honed for decades I guarantee you we'll get them all polished to perfection and everyone will get plenty of hands-on time behind the tools we'll be using in this class including,

FLEX XC 3401 8mm Forced Rotation/Forced Oscillation Orbital Polisher
FLEX PE14 Rotary Polisher
FLEX PE8 Kompact 3 
RUPES Mark II BigFoot 21mm Orbital Polisher
RUPES Mark II BigFoot 15mm Orbital Polisher
RUPES Duetto 12mm Orbital Polisher
RUPES Mini 12mm Orbital Polisher
DAS-6 8mm Orbital Polisher

Competition Ready TV on Velocity Channel

Our TV show, *Competition Ready* puts a focus on making cars competition ready, that is doing what I call,

_Taking a diamond in the rough and turning it into a glistening gemstone_

So like the theme of our TV show our classes teach people the art of polishing paint and the craft of detailing cars and most important... you learn how to do it right the first time... every time.

Stay tuned for lots of pictures for the first Waxstock Competition Ready Roadshow Detailing Class in London!


----------



## WHIZZER

Some great cars there -looking forward to seeing the pictures and updates


----------



## tartan spartan

hi guys, I'm attending in London... I'm wondering if anyone else from Scotland is attending?


----------



## Mike Phillips

***Update***

We've had two more cars offered for this one-day class.

Gary's 1950 Pontiac Silver Streak










Rob's 1965 Mustang










When we arrive to the Buff Monkey Garage we'll inspect each of the 8 cars and determine which cars will be used to teach show car detailing and which cars will be used to teach production detailing.


----------



## Titanium Htail

Looking forward to the review of products plus machines,for all those able to attend I wish you well from this unique learning experience. Poorboy Das6 so awaiting feedback from attendees, have fun boys and girls.

John Tht.


----------



## supraGZaerotop

awesome day, meeting mike was great


----------



## suspal

A true gentleman thanks Mike.


----------



## chongo

Me, Mike, and Louco from Rupes, (I think that's his name )


----------

